# Obama Care Limits Cancer Patients Options



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Health law concerns for cancer centers
> 
> Cancer patients relieved that they can get insurance coverage because of the new health care law may be disappointed to learn that some of the nation's best cancer hospitals are off-limits.
> 
> ...


Ok did i mention this is would be a problem???

Also I see what will happen is that the government will step in and tell the insurance companies and clinics that they have to accept all. You know what that will do???? DRIVE UP COSTS for the exchanges and insurance. So again....HOW WILL THIS KEEP FUNDING ITSELF??? I hope people are seeing that this bill will not fund itself and will need to be bailed out at tax payers expenses!!!

Please comment on what you are reading. Again...the worse is yet to come with this bill. It keeps proving my theory's correct.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes Chuck, and here is the other part of the story we tried to tell people:



> REPORT: Obamacare premiums about to skyrocket...


http://thehill.com/blogs/healthwatch/he ... -skyrocket


> FDA prevents 6-year-old boy from getting life-saving treatments...


http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/ ... 84914.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a snippet from the article that Plainsman posted about increasing costs



> In Iowa, which hosts the first presidential caucus in the nation and has a competitive Senate race this year, rates are expected to rise 100 percent on the exchange and by double digits on the larger, employer-based market, according to a recent article in the Business Record.


So what do you think employers will do because of this rising cost of doing business??? 
A. Lower hours so people are under the 30 hour mark a week so they don't have to pay for Health Insurance.
B. Lay Off or Cut Jobs so they can make up the difference in the rise in costs of doing business
C. Downsize operations and Employees (hence again lose of jobs)
D. All of the Above

Also a side note... Throw in the factor that the government is looking to increase minimum wages to the cost of doing business into the mix. Yeah.... Future Looks Bleak for jobs and progress in the business sector in the USA.


----------

